# Rosemead, CA evening bloc



## Buttermilk7458 (Mar 31, 2017)

hi guys! I normally do morning shifts out of Rosemead, CA for regular flex. Today, I have a 4:45-7:45pm bloc out of there. What are the evening shifts like? Easy? Hard? Thanks!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

It's probably same day delivery but with the time change it should still be light so you'll probably get it's spread out a little bit but shouldn't be bad


----------



## Buttermilk7458 (Mar 31, 2017)

Cool! Thanks! I was was worried bc recently I did a morning bloc, and by some Amazon miracle, I was able to pick up a second bloc that day at 1:45. It was not a great bloc. It was all through Silverlake and was clearly re-attempts. None of the route numbers weeecthe same, so I couldn’t load my car according to route number. Took me way longer to locate packages throughout my route. I’m hoping the 4:45
Bloc isn’t like that.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Buttermilk7458 said:


> Cool! Thanks! I was was worried bc recently I did a morning bloc, and by some Amazon miracle, I was able to pick up a second bloc that day at 1:45. It was not a great bloc. It was all through Silverlake and was clearly re-attempts. None of the route numbers weeecthe same, so I couldn't load my car according to route number. Took me way longer to locate packages throughout my route. I'm hoping the 4:45
> Bloc isn't like that.


When you have a route like that load by street name


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't believe nighthawk as s/he has never worked DPS1. Evening blocks at DPS1 can be a crapshoot. You may get something local (Alhambra, El Monte) and you may also get Burbank , Glendale apts for 4:45. 4:45 & 5:15 @ DPS1 are same day. Most subsequent blocks are retries. Even with light out, those Burbank & Glendale deliveries, you'll be lucky if you find any parking whatsoever. Same day blocks at 4:45, you may get up to 30 packages. Sometimes more. Most of the same day evening blocks would take 2 hr+ even if you're a veteran trying hard NOT to have any undeliverables.

Sometimes, the afternoon blocks aren't sorted (properly or at all). It doesn't have a small sticker like evening blocks that tells you the stop and package number. You'll have to look at the map on your itinerary to route yourself.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The pac's are all #'ed for you, easy. But yes a lot of reattempts. Check the map b4 you leave the DS. They have a habit to slip in a one off way out in BFE. Give it back b4 you leave.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

If you dont mind inching along for hours in rush hour traffic just to get to your warehouse and delivery area then go for it.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Buttermilk7458 said:


> hi guys! I normally do morning shifts out of Rosemead, CA for regular flex. Today, I have a 4:45-7:45pm bloc out of there. What are the evening shifts like? Easy? Hard? Thanks!


So how did it go?


----------



## Buttermilk7458 (Mar 31, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> The pac's are all #'ed for you, easy. But yes a lot of reattempts. Check the map b4 you leave the DS. They have a habit to slip in a one off way out in BFE. Give it back b4 you leave.


 Yeah, no I know they're numbered, but it still takes longer to organize than when I just have say 2 routes grouped together.

I


nighthawk398 said:


> So how did it go?


 I didn't do it!! Lol chickened out 



oicu812 said:


> Don't believe nighthawk as s/he has never worked DPS1. Evening blocks at DPS1 can be a crapshoot. You may get something local (Alhambra, El Monte) and you may also get Burbank , Glendale apts for 4:45. 4:45 & 5:15 @ DPS1 are same day. Most subsequent blocks are retries. Even with light out, those Burbank & Glendale deliveries, you'll be lucky if you find any parking whatsoever. Same day blocks at 4:45, you may get up to 30 packages. Sometimes more. Most of the same day evening blocks would take 2 hr+ even if you're a veteran trying hard NOT to have any undeliverables.
> 
> Sometimes, the afternoon blocks aren't sorted (properly or at all). It doesn't have a small sticker like evening blocks that tells you the stop and package number. You'll have to look at the map on your itinerary to route yourself.


Thank you! This was very helpful


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Tonight's evening block, I had Whittier and Pico Rivera. 31 packages. Finished in just under 2 hrs after leaving the station. Had to do some custom routing as the itinerary had me backtracking in several different places.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

hey guys i havent been able to get any blocks at Rosemead.. anyone having the same issue?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

pasadenauber said:


> hey guys i havent been able to get any blocks at Rosemead.. anyone having the same issue?


Nope.

What's the issue? Not seeing any blocks from DPS1? Not being able to grab a block?


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Nope.
> 
> What's the issue? Not seeing any blocks from DPS1? Not being able to grab a block?


not getting any blocs


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

pasadenauber said:


> not getting any blocs


Your phone is either too slow or you're not checking enough. I see plenty of blocks for DPS1.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Your phone is either too slow or you're not checking enough. I see plenty of blocks for DPS1.[/
> 
> nope i do check and i have two phones..
> 
> ...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm not assigned to DPS1 but I get plenty of blocks from it.


----------



## Buttermilk7458 (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm not assigned to that location either; I'm assigned to East LA, but will never ever do a bloc out of there again. I asked support to switch me to Rosemead but they said there's no need to do that. Idk why. But, I guess it doesn't matter bc I still do all my blocs our of Rosemead.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Just did a DLA3 block today. No biggie.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Buttermilk7458 said:


> I'm not assigned to that location either; *I'm assigned to East LA, but will never ever do a bloc out of there again*. I asked support to switch me to Rosemead but they said there's no need to do that. Idk why. But, I guess it doesn't matter bc I still do all my blocs our of Rosemead.


What's wrong with the East LA warehouse?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

One lane into warehouse. If you're stuck behind a slow scanner, you're pretty much screwed unless you find a opening and the workers let you split the lanes inside.

DLA3 has numerous iffy areas where there's no parking. Some people just can't deal with it. I deal with it just fine doing it solo.


----------

